# Vent Fan Recommendations



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

I've seen all the posts on vent fans and covers here and everywhere on the internet. From what I've seen and narrowed my choice to I wont make a mistake whichever way I go. I just wanted to get a bit more feedback about my specific selections before making my decision. Please feel free to add your suggestions or corrections on my ideas.

I have a 310BH with a vent in the living area and a vent with a worthless fan in the bathroom. For now I will be plugged in but possibly staying in cold and hot environments. I like fresh air so would rather have all the windows open and be comfortable rather than running AC. As far as price goes from what I've seen the difference between my low end and high end is about how much I spend on milk in a month for my kids. In this case I'd pick comfort and convenience over price. However I won't just buy something because it has all the bells and whistles if I dont need it.

My first decision: Put the fan in the living room and not the bathroom. I like the idea of the fan in the bathroom behind a door but I don't believe the air flow would really work unless the door was open. Plus my kids are not going to turn it off to flush and I heard that is a bad thing.

Second decision: The Maxxair Turbomaxx while much easier to install wont let me use it as a "ceiling fan". I *think* that being able to turn the fan on with the vent closed would help move air around the trailer to make it more even. I don't know that I just think it which me thinkin' isn't always the best option







but what I am going with for now.

Third: How well do the thermostats work? Do they change the fan speeds or just on/off? Even on the Fantastic 6600r? I really like the idea of the fan adjusting its speed so it runs as quietly as it can. Plus I don't want to wake up to have to turn it off if it gets cold.

Fourth: Does the Ultra breeze cover have any problems that the Maxxair Fan/Mate doesnt? For $30 cheaper it seems the better choice.

I think that sums up my questions. Here is what I have found and narrowed my choices to:

1. Fantastic Fan 4000 + Ultra Breeze cover. $169. Cheapest option but have to manually turn fan off/on.
2. MaxxFan 5100k. $207. Don't see this better than #1 other than low profile
3. Fantastic Fan 5000 + Ultra breeze. $179. Thermostat option probably worth the extra $10 even if it doesnt change speed.
4. Fantastic 6600r/417 + Ultra breeze. $257. Possibly best option with more variable speed if thermostat does that.
5. MaxxFan 7000k. $258. Low profile and fancy with more to fail.

I'm going to guess the thermostats don't change fan speed except possibly the Fantastic 6600r. If the 6600r changes speeds that is my choice. If not #3 seems the best option.

I guess the last thing is how difficult this might be. I'm reasonably handy (particularly with wiring and fishing cables; attention to detail... might make my wife do that part







but never been on the roof of a trailer.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

The fantastic vent cover anchors to the roof whereas the maxx airs anchor to the vent. The vortex II installs without disrupting the roof. I ordered it and the maxx air fanmate covers for the new unit. I had the fantastic with rain sensor on the last unit and it worked well, but then I decided to put a cover on it which makes that feature obsolete.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

If you don't care about the color of the vent cover ... check out this one and save a few bucks.

http://www.adventurerv.net/fantastic-6600-roof-vent-white-12v-wremote-p-1685.html

Outback roofs are no problem. Very well made. Just slick when wet. I have big plans to do my 277RL this summer.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Why not put a fan in the bathroom and living room?? that's what we did. The bath fan is pretty weak, so I replaced it with a 3 speed fantastic with reversible airflow and thermostat. Then added another one to replace the living area vent. IMHO as long as you use a vent cover the rainsensor is of limited or no use. the thermostat works fine on ours, but it only turns the fan on/off, it does not vary the speed. With two fans on it does move lots of air through the trailer with the windows open. To cool the bedroom, we close it off and open the door to the bathroom from the bedroom, open bedroom windows and let th fan rip.

And having tried a Vortex fan, it's a great idea in concept, but falls way short on implementation. Noisy, not as good of airflow as the Fantastic etc. blocks a lot of light. I tried one, but ended up giving it away.

Removing existing roof vents really is pretty easy, just take your time. Roof if walkable.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

We have a 2012 301BQ and had the dealer add the Maxx Fan with remote to the living room vent opening when we purchased the trailer. Pricey yes, however it is easy for my wife to operate and significantly improved the ventilation. Any fan in the living room will improve your ventilation just select the fan/options that fits your needs.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Colorado Camper said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first decision: Put the fan in the living room and not the bathroom. *The living room is the prime choice for the reasons you post. Upgrade the bath fan with a less expensive one.
> 
> ...


My comments are in *RED above. My total cost:

1 x Fantastic 6600 RV Roof 
Vent White 12V w/Remote (S039-312130) = 
$209.99
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: 
$209.99
Standard Ground (Deliver To Zipcode: 78358): $13.01
Shipping 
Insurance: $1.90
Expedite Order Processing: $9.95
Total: 
$234.85

Everyone has an opinion. That said; this is the fan to get. The installation was not too taxing. It does require you get topside. The removal of 
the old vent was the most problematic. Dicor 501c self-leveling goop is tough stuff to remove. I used it to seal the new vent. I guarantee that no water is coming through my install.










*


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

At half the cost and 1/4 the installation time, the Vortex II gets my vote. As our camper was under warranty, I didn't want to do a thing to cause the possibility for a warranty claim denial such as remove the factory sealed roof vent. I installed it in the bathroom in place of the factory unit. Even with the bathroom door closed, it pulls such a draft from under the door it makes the hanging toilet paper move.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> At half the cost and 1/4 the installation time, the Vortex II gets my vote. As our camper was under warranty, I didn't want to do a thing to cause the possibility for a warranty claim denial such as remove the factory sealed roof vent. I installed it in the bathroom in place of the factory unit. Even with the bathroom door closed, it pulls such a draft from under the door it makes the hanging toilet paper move.


Is the Vortex II the 3 speed with reverse unit?

Is your vortex very noisy?? The reason I ask is I tried one when they first came out with the single speed non reversible unit and it wasy noisy, both the motor and fan blade. others reported similar problems. It's a great concept and easy to install. Hopefully they have addressed some of the initial problems with construction and the newer ones are a quality unit.

It sure does beat removing the existing vent and is way less expensive.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

My Vortex II had 3 forward and 2 reverse speeds. Although it doesn't seem overly loud, I can't comment on the noise vs. another fan as this was the only other fan I checked out.


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback!

I left off that I was planning on replacing the bathroom fan with the most likely candidate being the original Vortex. But the intention for that was just to replace the useless existing fan. I had also read the original one speed Vortex was fairly loud. I had not thought of any warranty issues with replacing the living room vent but that is certainly something to consider. I believe you have all helped me decide on a Vortex II for the bathroom for now and plan on a Fantastic 6600r/417 after my warranty expires if I find we need it.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Boerne, TX??!! DW and I just got back from a Texas trip to Rockport/Fulton on the Gulf Coast. We stayed two nights at Top-of-the Hill RV Resort in Boerne. Your town is on our "Must Stop" list now. We enjoyed the shops and had a good lunch at the Epicure Deli. Take care and C'ya 'round the forum.










Oh yeah... nice fan shroud!


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

I ended up going with the Vortex II and MaxxAir II cover in the bathroom. Installation went pretty smooth but I wish I had put the vent cover on first because it would have been much easier to install the Vortex from above.

The fan is quiet on low speed and noisy at high speed. Not sure if I got the best unit because the blades must not be balanced as it seems to wobble a bit increasing the noise. Turning this thing on full speed and closing the door makes the sound level fine and you can feel the air moving. No opinion yet on how well it will cool the trailer down yet. We went on a 9 day trip through Texas but caught a cold spell and the temps were in the mid 60's and low 70's (much better than the 20's and snow at home!)

All in all pleased so far with it as a bath fan replacement.

We drove through Boerne, TX on our way to Matagorda Bay on the gulf coast. I didn't see this post before that or I would have waived.


----------

